# Synchronisation Samsung F490 et Mac OS X Leopard



## Martine2803 (27 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

je viens d'acheter le nouveau samsung F490 et j'ai eu seulement l'installation du CD Windows avec. Le vendeur m'a dit que pour les mac je pourrai trouver l'installation sur internet mais je n'arrive pas à trouver.
Si quelqu'un à un lien internet je suis preneuse 
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2008)

Si ça ne fonctionne pas avec iSync, fais une recherche sur "Missing Sync", c'est ta seule chance !


----------



## Martine2803 (28 Mai 2008)

je fais ca comment??


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2008)

Martine2803 a dit:


> je fais ca comment??



Tu fais (sur les forums ou sur Google, une recherche sur "MissingSync" (ou "Missing Sync" je sais plus trop), ça devrait te permettre de trouver où télécharger ce logiciel et son mode d'emploi !


----------



## Martine2803 (29 Mai 2008)

rien trouvé malheureusement


----------



## G3finder (6 Juillet 2008)

une petite recherche sur le site samsung aurait été bien

http://www.samsung.com/fr/support/d...l&dType=D&mType=SW&vType=R&prd_ia_cd=01011800


----------



## caluart (25 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter le Samsung SGH-F490(v) et même pb que Martine, je n'arrive pas à le synchroniser sur mon IMAC.
J'ai téléchargé le plug in Samsung PC STUDIO pour Mac (proposé sur leur site) qui est sensé rendre compatible iSync, mais rien n'a changé, je connecte mon tel et iSync ne le retrouve pas.
Pareil après téléchargements de Missing Sync et Sync Mate ...
Peut-être que je loupe une manip' ... ? 
Merci pour votre aide !
HEEELP ...


----------



## ashurao (26 Octobre 2008)

N'cha,

Allez voir sur le site de novamedia.

http://www.novamedia.de/index_e.html

Il propose un plugin pour isync très bien fait, et qui marche à merveille avec le F490 (et bien d'autres téléphones)

J'ai moi aussi acheter le téléphone hier, et pour l'instant, je suis moyennement convaincu.

Wait and see.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

Même problème mais nova est payant 
Help , une solution ?


----------



## mat.chabot (21 Décembre 2008)

Salut, 
suis dans la même galère, as-tu trouvé une solution.
Il est bien dans la liste Nova média, j'ai testé avec leur "inspecteur" il dit OK mais rien n'y fait pas de possiblité d'avoir leur plug in???
une solution bricolage, j'ai tout éssayé?
A part pleurer et attendre un iphone, que puis-je faire?
merci à vous


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

Même chose for me :/
Je crois que je vais échanger ce phone contre un blackberry


----------

